

Remind HN: Hacker News Cologne Meetup is on Thursday, July 5, 7PM #hncgn - Eduard
http://meetu.ps/dZQP6

======
blacktar
Hope to see a lot of you guys there! Be sure to bring your own projects and
lightning talks.

